# Nicolai Bikes in the Wild!



## dogdaysunrise (21. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht kann hier jeder einfach seine Tourenbilder.....aufm Trail....auf dem Gipfel posten. Action-Thread haben wir ja schon.
Ich mach mal den Anfang nach meiner gestrigen Tour hier mit vielen Wasserfaellen und einigen Scenic-shots.
Das Bike ist so genial!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2021)

Wenn man schön lebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. Juni 2021)

Wir mussten durch Flüsse, Schnee, Tiefschnee und Matsch aber wir ließen uns nicht aufhalten und nachdem die Höhenmeter weniger wurden, konnten wir endlich fahren.


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Juni 2021)

War auch vorhin ne kleine Runde


----------



## manuelschafer (28. Juni 2021)

Wäre es nicht nice wenn jeder dazuschreibt wo die Bilder gemacht wurden


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Juni 2021)

Jo, gute Idee. Fragen ja einige.
Meins war Dutchman to Green Gate. 
Bend, Oregon.


----------



## dom_i (29. Juni 2021)

Finale


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. Juli 2021)

McKenzie River Trail, King Castle, Oregon 
Der "blue pool", unbearbeitet, ist wirklich so blau.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (6. Juli 2021)

Da kann man echt neidisch werden....


----------



## osbow (7. Juli 2021)

Nicht kann… ich bin neidisch. Fuck, was würde ich dafür geben jetzt dort zu sein.


----------



## wolfi_1 (7. Juli 2021)

Hats da nicht die letzte Woche 50 Grad Plus gehabt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. Juli 2021)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hats da nicht die letzte Woche 50 Grad Plus gehabt ?


Zwischen 42-45 Grad. Als ich dort war,  war es kühler, etwas unter 35. Ist auch gar nicht so schlimm, da kaum Luftfeuchtigkeit.
In Florida, Georgia oder Alabama,  da gehst kaputt wegen 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Der Blue Pool ist selbst im Sommer extrem kalt, sind schon einige reingesprungen und dann gestorben. Es wurde uns extrem davon abgeraten reinzuhüpfen, auch wenn es einladend aussieht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Juli 2021)

Falls die Vermögenssteuer kommt, weiß ich, wohin ich auswandern werde. 
Hoffentlich reichen meine paar Kröten für ein halbwegs normales Leben in den USA. 🙈


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Falls die Vermögenssteuer kommt, weiß ich, wohin ich auswandern werde.
> Hoffentlich reichen meine paar Kröten für ein halbwegs normales Leben in den USA. 🙈



Würd ich nicht ... alleine schon wegen Krankenversicherung etc.

Vermögenssteuer soll ruhig kommen, betrifft eh nur wenige.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. Juli 2021)

Mmhh, bedingt. Krankenversicherung ist definitiv nicht so berauschend, kostet dich also privat etwas mehr. Dafür (je nach staat) hast aber auch wesentlich weniger einkommensteuer also mehr Geld netto für dich. In einigen Staaten gibt's auch "no sales tax" also keine MwSt egal was du kaufst, was auch schön ist, vor allem wenn man bikes oder Autos kauft.
Und wenn du für einen großen Konzern arbeitest, Apple, Supermarktkette, etc. dann hast eh eine sehr gute Krankenversicherung. 
Wie alles im Leben.....vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Juli 2021)

Also ich hätte vor, mich dort als Privatier nieder zu lassen.  


Derweil nutze ich halt das, was wir so haben.


----------



## Botje (10. Juli 2021)

Super Morzine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Juli 2021)

Beide sehr schöne neiderweckende Gegenden und bikes! Top!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Juli 2021)

Ich denke, wir können uns nicht beklagen, weder was die Trails, noch was die Bikes betrifft. 
Das ist schon perfektes G-Modell Gelände. Die ganzen Stufen und das Blockwerk lässt sich erschütternd easy fahren. Super ist da halt auch der EXT Arma. Mit dem HBC kann man den sehr soft abstimmen, ohne dass er dann weiter unten im Enduro Gelände durch schlägt.


----------



## Botje (11. Juli 2021)

Les Gets World Cup track. 

Prettyyy steep. Nicht alles gefahren.. Haha.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Juli 2021)

Botje schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1306162
> 
> Les Gets World Cup track.
> 
> Prettyyy steep. Nicht alles gefahren.. Haha.


Nicht schlimm, die meisten Pros sind auch nicht alles gefahren zum Rennen 🤣


----------



## weltraumpapst (11. Juli 2021)

Argon GLF auf Trail Tour in den hessischen Wäldern.


----------



## reitera (12. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen.
1. Schieben zum Soinsee




2. Abfahrt nach Glashütte Richtung Kreuth





3. Hausrunde durch den Ebersberger Forst


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (13. Juli 2021)

Bisher in Gefangenschaft aufgewachsen...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Juli 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Bisher in Gefangenschaft aufgewachsen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1307316


Wird bestimmt bald wegen guter Führung freigelassen!


----------



## Elflamengo (15. Juli 2021)

Pause im Taunus


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. Juli 2021)

Feierabend Runde mit neuen Pedalen, die sind schon sehr edel gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Karnievel (21. Juli 2021)

Suchbild.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juli 2021)

Auf der kurzen Hausrunde.

Argon Primo...




...und Argon Secondo


----------



## Patrick86 (23. Juli 2021)

Sölden 2020



Latsch 2019


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juli 2021)

Sölden.....
Da werde ich in zwei Wochen Argon Secondo Gassi führen. Also so der Plan. Gebucht ist, hoffentlich kommt mir kein Virus dazwischen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Juli 2021)

Smith Rock Park, Oregon.
Das 3te Bild ist "monkey face", könnt ihr es erkennen, hat bei mit etwas gedauert aber dann hab ichs gesehen.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (25. Juli 2021)

Sauber @dogdaysunrise


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Juli 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Sauber @dogdaysunrise


Danke, ich hatte das Bike tatsächlich davor gewaschen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. August 2021)

Kleine Feierabend Runde, die nächsten Tage wirds Knüppelheiß!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (15. August 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (15. August 2021)

Glüder unterhalb der Steinplatte. 
Kurzfristig entschieden erst zu schauen statt zu springen. War wohl die bessere Wahl. Danach noch abgesichert.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (15. August 2021)

@HalleluYAH-Biker ,  super, du fährst wieder!

@Stuntfrosch , siehst.... hättest du ein Saturn, wärst gesprungen und hättest jetzt ein Schlüsselbein in 2 Teilen


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. August 2021)

Sölden hat geklappt und Argon Secondo hat sich dort gut geschlagen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. August 2021)

Da fährt man so mir nichts, dir nichts durch Oregon und dann.....
Guggemol do! Noch aans!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. August 2021)

Aussichtspunkt bei knapp 7000 Fuß (2100m)
Und Bilder vom Weg dorthin.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. August 2021)

Seufz, gegen die Gegend kann man hier kaum anstinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. August 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Seufz, gegen die Gegend kann man hier kaum anstinken.


 Sehr schön hier, keine Frage. Leider war es an dem Tag sehr "smokey" wegen den ganzen Walbränden rundherum daher sieht man die Berge gar nicht richtig, aber wenn manche hier ihre Alpenbilder posten, bin ich neidisch. Ihr habts doch auch sehr schön!


----------



## xMARTINx (24. August 2021)

Trailpark Harz


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. August 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Trailpark Harz


Da haben wir uns wohl verpasst…


----------



## xMARTINx (25. August 2021)

Verdammt...und fandest gut ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. August 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Verdammt...und fandest gut ?


Die trails oder das Rad? 

Zum Bike: ggf. Sind 170mm mullet doch zu viel vorne, sonst lief das bike super.

Zu den Trails: leider viel Baumfällarbeiten aktuell und einige Wege sind nur einseitig abgesperrt gewesen 🤨 Jack the Ripper kenne ich schon - ist klasse. Habe mich bei der einen oder anderen Kurve etwas an den Felskanten mit dem Tempo verschätzt und bin fast abgeflogen 😅

Die Gegend ist top 👍


----------



## xMARTINx (25. August 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die trails oder das Rad?
> 
> Zum Bike: ggf. Sind 170mm mullet doch zu viel vorne, sonst lief das bike super.
> 
> ...


Mega Gegend, hab jetzt jeden Trail erst einmal gefahren, war erst zweite Mal dort bin aber sehr geflasht von den strecken, machen echt Laune und sind gut gebaut bzw spassig gesteckt. Mit Bäumen ist ja das leidige Thema im Harz...


----------



## Scherge (26. August 2021)

Mairatal, Italien


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. August 2021)

Passt hier nicht 100% rein, aber woanders auch nicht, lol.
War aber direkt nach der Tour. 
Rot ist die Farbe der Liebe!


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. August 2021)

Gardasee, Coast Trail 😍


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. August 2021)

Noch einer mit nem Hardtail in dieser Gegend unterwegs.
Morgen in einer Woche bin ich auch für gut zwei Wochen am Lago zum biken (und um mich der Völlerei hinzugeben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (30. August 2021)

weniger ist mehr daheim "inland"






tailored proto gtb vs glf


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. September 2021)

Fuji Mountain Oregon, near Oakridge. Auf dem weg.zum Gipfel bei 7200 feet/2194m.


----------



## reitera (13. September 2021)

Gestern wieder meine Lieblingsrunde gefahren. Eschenlohe/Wank/Esterbergalm/Finzbachtal/Wallgau/Simetsberg/Eschenleinetal/Eschenlohe.
Schee wars.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. September 2021)

Vom letzten Wochenende, Bellingham Washington. Absoluter Wahnsinn, total grüne Gegend, wie in einem Regenwald,  teilweise so dicht, daß kein einziger Sonnenstrahl durchkommt. Tolle trails, richtige PNW (Paciific Northwest)  trails mit riesen Steinen die man runter fährt. Steil wie die Wutz, viele Holzgebaute Features. 
Das war bei Galbraith Mountain,  100te von trails, sieht auf trailforks aus wie ein spinnennetz. 
Da Transition und Evil beide ihre Headquarters dort haben, ganz viele von der Sorte, da waren ich mit dem Nicolai und mein Freund mit seinem Pivot die exoten.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2021)

Des ist dann ja schoh wieder für Nicolai in Action 

G.


----------



## reitera (29. September 2021)

Letzte Woche in der wunderschönen, menschenleeren Provence gewesen.


----------



## Helius-FR (1. Oktober 2021)

Die Touristen Bild Klassiker kann ich auch.

Saalbach und Sölden.


----------



## bulldozeNYC (3. Oktober 2021)

Im Deutsch-Tschechischen Grenzgebiet über Wurzeln, Steine und Engstellen gezirkelt. Da ist der lange Kahn am Limit. Ohne Speed musste ich echt arbeiten 😅


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. Oktober 2021)

Aus welchem Grund auch immer verstand ich den "Zeig was du hast" Thread als "fertig aufgebaut", "Garten", 'Wohnzimmer/Keller" oder "Sammlung zeigen" Thread.
Nun denn, wieder ein bump für diesem hier. 
Deschutes River Trail, Bend, Oregon im schönen Herbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (19. Oktober 2021)

Monte Grappa, Sentiero 153👌


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Oktober 2021)

Cline Butte, Tumalo/Redmond, Oregon.
Einer der steilsten und schwierigsten Trails in unserer Gegend, hier kann man auch ab und an Carson Storch mit seiner Filmcrew treffen, wenn er die Pro-line runter ballert. Hab die mir auch schon angeschaut aber 15 foot drops bei losem Geröll in eine Kurve im steilsten Gelände und 30-40 foot gap jumps sind dann doch etwas viel für den kleinen dogday!


----------



## Evel Karnievel (25. Oktober 2021)

Oberhalb von Marling. Endlich ist das 14ST da. Der Hobel macht Spaß.


----------



## bulldozeNYC (25. Oktober 2021)

Junge, is das elsterglanz immernochnialle?


----------



## Evel Karnievel (25. Oktober 2021)

bulldozeNYC schrieb:


> Junge, is das elsterglanz immernochnialle?


Für deinen reicht es noch. Jetzt kommt die dunkle Zeit und du hast Langeweile daheim.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Oktober 2021)

Geiler Hobel! Glückwunsch! Bin auch total glücklich mit meinem und überrascht wie sicher man sich fühlt auch im steilen Gelände!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (22. November 2021)

Ein super Rad für Matsch🥰


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. November 2021)

Artgerechte Haltung!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. November 2021)

Despite the snow, I still ride!


----------



## Stuntfrosch (26. November 2021)

Ist das letzte Bild aus mars attaks oder independence day??🤔


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Januar 2022)

#nofatbikeneeded


----------



## WODAN (9. Januar 2022)

Winter(stein) Wonderland....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Januar 2022)

Klarer Himmel, schöne Aussicht.


----------



## Akira (10. Januar 2022)




----------



## Stuntfrosch (16. Januar 2022)

Ich muss gestehen, dass mir das Wetter richtig auf den Sack geht.
Die Wälder und Trails kaputt, seit Monaten nur Matsche, man möchte brechen...

Ich will Sonne 😟


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Januar 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1403788
> Ich muss gestehen, dass mir das Wetter richtig auf den Sack geht.
> Die Wälder und Trails kaputt, seit Monaten nur Matsche, man möchte brechen...
> 
> Ich will Sonne 😟


Ja das nervt...schönes Rad und positiv denken, bald wird's besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (16. Januar 2022)

Gestern Splitboard, heute Geometron 
Da südseitig sogar alle trails gut fahrbar, wird wieder einmal Zeit für etwas neuen Schnee


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. Januar 2022)

Madras, Oregon:
Definitiv die geilsten Trailsigns im Umkreis, passend zum Nicolai, komplett aus Metall:



Ich hab alles versucht, konnte nichts mehr für ihn tun, lag wohl schon ne Weile da:



...und schöne Aussicht:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. Februar 2022)

Gabel und Dämpfer zurück vom Service, Bike komplett gesäubert, neue Züge, neues Tretlager etc.
Dann gleich auf den neuen illegalen Trail den man mir geflüstert hat und ja... war super!


----------



## Marc40 (21. Februar 2022)

Seit froh wenn ihr nicht im Frankenland wohnt: was die Harvester und der Regen nicht schon kaputt gemacht haben hat der Sturm erledigt.......jetzt erstmal die Trails wieder frei räumen und die Skills bei diesem Männerwetter ausbauen. 

@alle: laufen bei euch auch Wichtel rum, die Bäume und Äste durch den Wald schleifen und dann auf Trails fallen lassen? Vielleicht versuchen sie nur ein Nest zu bauen und sind desorientiert 🥴


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. Februar 2022)

Marc40 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1424705
> 
> Seit froh wenn ihr nicht im Frankenland wohnt: was die Harvester und der Regen nicht schon kaputt gemacht haben hat der Sturm erledigt.......jetzt erstmal die Trails wieder frei räumen und die Skills bei diesem Männerwetter ausbauen.
> 
> @alle: laufen bei euch auch Wichtel rum, die Bäume und Äste durch den Wald schleifen und dann auf Trails fallen lassen? Vielleicht versuchen sie nur ein Nest zu bauen und sind desorientiert 🥴


Ja, diese kleinen Drecksäcke sind auch hier unterwegs, wenn ich da mal einen erwische!


----------



## Lenny911 (9. März 2022)

Jungfernfahrt bei Sonnenuntergang 😍.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. März 2022)

Das Rad ist leider sehr geil!
Bei uns schneit es schon wieder, wenn ich wieder fahren kann muss ich erstmal auf youtube "how to ride a mountain bike". Keine Ahnung mehr, wie das funktioniert, irgendwie Fuß auf die Kurbel oder sowas.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. März 2022)

ZEB ist wieder drin und funktioniert erstmalig so wie sie soll.
Heute hat so ziemlich alles gepasst. 
Großartiger Biketag 😍


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. März 2022)

Ich habe am letzten Samstag zumindest mal die neue Bremse eingebremst (was für ein Anker) und dabei das vorher relativ saubere Argon Primo etwas mit Lehm verziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reitera (16. März 2022)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (16. März 2022)

Sehr nice!


----------



## JJ84 (25. März 2022)

sehr schick !


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. März 2022)

So langsam wird es wärmer.....


----------



## Kkangpae (30. März 2022)

Marc40 schrieb:


> @alle: laufen bei euch auch Wichtel rum, die Bäume und Äste durch den Wald schleifen und dann auf Trails fallen lassen? Vielleicht versuchen sie nur ein Nest zu bauen und sind desorientiert 🥴



Ja, Katastrophe. Mittlerweile auch auf 1+m breiten Schotterwegen, und was die für Oschis da bewegen... das nimmt langsam überhand.


----------



## beetle (5. April 2022)

Ist erst richtig scheiße, wenn du mit Kinderwagen unterwegs bist. Wir haben einen, der kann auch leichte Trails, aber bei den Astlegerpfosten hast du da halt keinen Spaß damit. 

Vielleicht wollen die ja das verhindern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc40 (6. April 2022)

beetle schrieb:


> Ist erst richtig scheiße, wenn du mit Kinderwagen unterwegs bist. Wir haben einen, der kann auch leichte Trails, aber bei den Astlegerpfosten hast du da halt keinen Spaß damit.
> 
> Vielleicht wollen die ja das verhindern?


Du sagst zu COVID-19 ja auch nicht "geh weg" und es klappt. Man muss die Co-existenz akzeptieren und ein Konzept fürs beste Miteinander haben. Da helfen dir WUTBÜRGER und QUERDENKER auch nicht dabei! Die gibt es nämlich im Wald und in der Stadt.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2022)

Marc40 schrieb:


> Du sagst zu COVID-19 ja auch nicht "geh weg" und es klappt. Man muss die Co-existenz akzeptieren und ein Konzept fürs beste Miteinander haben. Da helfen dir WUTBÜRGER und QUERDENKER auch nicht dabei! Die gibt es nämlich im Wald und in der Stadt.



Von der Begriffligkeit des Wortes, wären QUERDENKER die Ersten, die für das unlösbare Problem ein Lösung finden könnten.

G.


----------



## Lenny911 (6. April 2022)

Ohne Worte


----------



## dom_i (6. April 2022)

Ui, könntest du noch 1-2 Bilder vom Lenker einstellen?


----------



## Lenny911 (6. April 2022)

dom_i schrieb:


> Ui, könntest du noch 1-2 Bilder vom Lenker einstellen?





Nukeproof Horizon. Gibt es aber glaube ich nicht mehr.


----------



## aibeekey (7. April 2022)

So viele schöne Pulverfarben auf der Hausmesse und irgendwie hat doch jedes Nicolai im Forum das langweilige raw


----------



## Akira (7. April 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> So viele schöne Pulverfarben auf der Hausmesse und irgendwie hat doch jedes Nicolai im Forum das langweilige raw


spart Gewicht und man ärgert sich nicht so über Kratzer (kann man ja zum teil wieder entfernen)


----------



## aibeekey (7. April 2022)

Akira schrieb:


> spart Gewicht und man ärgert sich nicht so über Kratzer (kann man ja zum teil wieder entfernen)



Ich würde trotzdem schwarz Elox nehmen 
Auch leicht und bekommt erst gar keine Kratzer.
Aber da ich nur ein gebrauchtes habe, muss ich noch etwas mit dem Nukular-Green-Pulverlack leben. Aber kommt eh schon wieder in den Trend, das SC Nomad ist ja schon nachgezogen


----------



## Lenny911 (7. April 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> So viele schöne Pulverfarben auf der Hausmesse und irgendwie hat doch jedes Nicolai im Forum das langweilige raw


Raw setzt die Schweißkunst und den Werkstoff einfach am besten in Szene meiner Meinung nach. Das macht Nicolai für mich aus.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. April 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> So viele schöne Pulverfarben auf der Hausmesse und irgendwie hat doch jedes Nicolai im Forum das langweilige raw


Fast. Habe eines in british racing green.....


Lenny911 schrieb:


> Raw setzt die Schweißkunst und den Werkstoff einfach am besten in Szene meiner Meinung nach. Das macht Nicolai für mich aus.


....und deswegen auch noch eines in raw.

Und ich liebe sie beide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kkangpae (7. April 2022)

Meins ist Titan Elox...


----------



## Bacara (9. April 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> So viele schöne Pulverfarben auf der Hausmesse und irgendwie hat doch jedes Nicolai im Forum das langweilige raw



Ich hab auch lange hin und her überlegt und mich doch dann für Pulver entschieden. Raw kann man ja immer noch machen, wenn das Pulver fertig ist.   

Noch ein Bild von der kurzen Einstellfahrt heute, bevor mich der Hagel fast erwischt hat.





Bremsen und Laufräder sind noch nicht final und ein bisschen mehr silber muss auch noch hin. Zum Glück ist ein Rad nie fertig


----------



## Martin31008 (10. April 2022)

Bacara schrieb:


> Ich hab auch lange hin und her überlegt und mich doch dann für Pulver entschieden. Raw kann man ja immer noch machen, wenn das Pulver fertig ist.


Auf Anfrage hat Kalle mir bei der Hausmesse gesagt das man aus raw alles machen kann und aus elox Pulver und aus Pulver neues Pulver. Aber nicht aus Pulver raw oder aus elox raw oder aus elox anderes elox.


----------



## Bacara (10. April 2022)

Ich dachte tatsächlich, dass man die Pulverbeschichtung chemisch entfernen kann ohne große Spuren am Rahmen zu hinterlassen 🤔
Aber ist ja aktuell eh nicht relevant, der Rahmen gefällt mir so wie er ist (wäre ja auch schlimm wenn nicht) und sollte das irgendwann mal nicht mehr der Fall sein schauen wir weiter.


----------



## Kkangpae (10. April 2022)

Nicolais sind eh durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Nicolais


----------



## xMARTINx (10. April 2022)

Bacara schrieb:


> Ich dachte tatsächlich, dass man die Pulverbeschichtung chemisch entfernen kann ohne große Spuren am Rahmen zu hinterlassen 🤔
> Aber ist ja aktuell eh nicht relevant, der Rahmen gefällt mir so wie er ist (wäre ja auch schlimm wenn nicht) und sollte das irgendwann mal nicht mehr der Fall sein schauen wir weiter.


Ja klar geht das. Nicolai lässt das extern im Säurebad machen, so war es bei mir immer jedenfalls, dann sind die Rahmen balnk, ob die dann vor dem neu pulvern nochmal behandelt werden weiß ich nicht. 
Ich meine Mal gehört zu haben das es bei eloxiertem Rahmen extrem aufwendig ist


----------



## Martin31008 (10. April 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ja klar geht das. Nicolai lässt das extern im Säurebad machen, so war es bei mir immer jedenfalls, dann sind die Rahmen balnk, ob die dann vor dem neu pulvern nochmal behandelt werden weiß ich nicht.
> Ich meine Mal gehört zu haben das es bei eloxiertem Rahmen extrem aufwendig ist


Das ist richtig Die gesamten eloxierungen macht Kothe Galvanik in Hildesheim. Ich habe selber auch schon eloxiertem Teile im Säurebad blank gemacht, das geht auch im Home-Office. Allerdings ist das nicht besonders gut für die Haltbarkeit der Teile, und das Material wird auch dünner.

Wie schon geschrieben, neu Pulvern ist immer möglich aber drüber eloxieren nicht.


----------



## provester (10. April 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Auf Anfrage hat Kalle mir bei der Hausmesse gesagt das man aus raw alles machen kann und aus elox Pulver und aus Pulver neues Pulver. Aber nicht aus Pulver raw oder aus elox raw oder aus elox anderes elox.



Also aus Pulver raw machen geht definitiv - hab ich selbst so bei Nicolai machen lassen..

Gruß


----------



## Kkangpae (11. April 2022)

Mittagspause ausgenutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Karnievel (11. April 2022)




----------



## JJ84 (11. April 2022)

Bacara schrieb:


> Ich hab auch lange hin und her überlegt und mich doch dann für Pulver entschieden. Raw kann man ja immer noch machen, wenn das Pulver fertig ist.
> 
> Noch ein Bild von der kurzen Einstellfahrt heute, bevor mich der Hagel fast erwischt hat.
> 
> ...


Sehr schick! Wie heißt die Farbe?

Grüsse
j


----------



## xMARTINx (11. April 2022)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1456051


Schick. War das Rad zu leicht das du dir diese Monsterreifen draufgeschnallt hast ?


----------



## Bacara (12. April 2022)

JJ84 schrieb:


> Sehr schick! Wie heißt die Farbe?
> 
> Grüsse
> j


Danke 
Das ist RAL5013 (steht nicht im Standardkatalog, gabs aber auf Nachfrage), ich finde die ändert sich erstaunlich stark je nach Sonneneinstrahlung. Das Bild unten ist im Haus und spiegelt die Farbe noch etwas besser wieder.


----------



## JJ84 (12. April 2022)

sehr edel ! Danke für die Info.

Grüße
J


----------



## xMARTINx (13. April 2022)

Heute unterwegs, Moped hat sich irgendwie dazwischen gemogelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## project-light (15. April 2022)




----------



## Tomasek (16. April 2022)




----------



## Evel Karnievel (16. April 2022)

beachcruiser


----------



## JJ84 (16. April 2022)

erste Runde !


----------



## Lenny911 (17. April 2022)

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## xMARTINx (17. April 2022)

Wünsche ich natürlich auch allen!!!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. April 2022)

Nachdem es letzte Woche wieder geschneit hat, endlich mal wieder biken gewesen! Die Berge sehen natürlich schön Schneebedeckt aus.


----------



## qlaus (24. April 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Nachdem es letzte Woche wieder geschneit hat, endlich mal wieder biken gewesen! Die Berge sehen natürlich schön Schneebedeckt aus.Anhang anzeigen 1464651Anhang anzeigen 1464652


Wegen Mund-wässrig-machens gemeldet


----------



## FASTRiDeLE (28. April 2022)

Mein Winterprojekt wurde im April das erste Mal über die Finale-Trails gejagt. Und bis auf die Länge des G1 (29 Zoll, 180mm vorn und 175mm hinten), an die ich mich erst gewöhnen muss, hat das Bike einen guten Job gemacht. Eher kam der Fahrer an eine Grenzen, als das Bike. ;-) ← Mein Fazit zum Rad, im Moment das beste Rad für mich.


----------



## JJ84 (28. April 2022)

Lässiges G1.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich auf anhieb auf meinem Saturn 14 wohlgefühlt habe, obwohl die Länge meine größte Sorge war (klar G1 nochmal länger)! Für mich tatsächlich plug&play!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FASTRiDeLE (28. April 2022)

Ich bin in das Projekt, was die Größe und Geometrie angeht, sehr planlos / theoretisch eingestiegen. Dachte mir bei einer Größe von 1,79m wird eine L schon passen und habe es einfach so bestellt. Ohne Probefahrt o.ä.. Ob das immer so eine gute Idee ist, kann man natürlich unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.   Aber in meinem Fall hat es zum Glück gepasst. Und mit der Länge lernt man mit der Zeit auch umzugehen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. April 2022)

Habe beide bikes einfach laut Tech Sheet von Nicolai für meine Größe bestellt. 
Beim G1 war ich  echt nervös, dass es zu lang ist, kam mir aber kompakter vor als auf meinem Saturn, liegt wohl am steileren Sitzwinkel und dem höheren Stack. Reach ist halt nur eine Nummer von vielen in einer Geometrie Tabelle.


----------



## JJ84 (29. April 2022)

FASTRiDeLE schrieb:


> Ich bin in das Projekt, was die Größe und Geometrie angeht, sehr planlos / theoretisch eingestiegen. Dachte mir bei einer Größe von 1,79m wird eine L schon passen und habe es einfach so bestellt. Ohne Probefahrt o.ä.. Ob das immer so eine gute Idee ist, kann man natürlich unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.   Aber in meinem Fall hat es zum Glück gepasst. Und mit der Länge lernt man mit der Zeit auch umzugehen.


Ok… bin 174 und hab M beim Saturn 14 …


----------



## Feanor90 (30. April 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Feierabend Runde mit neuen Pedalen, die sind schon sehr edel gemacht. Anhang anzeigen 1308551



Wie sind denn die Yoshis? Ich bin ein wenig verliebt in die Dinger und bin am überlegen mir die auch zu holen wenn sie endlich mal jemand in D anbietet.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. April 2022)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Yoshis? Ich bin ein wenig verliebt in die Dinger und bin am überlegen mir die auch zu holen wenn sie endlich mal jemand in D anbietet.


Ich bin total begeistert, sehen absolut edel aus, habe 0 Spiel und die pins sind Alu und brechen bei Kontakt ab, was mich schon ein paar mal vorm Abflug gerettet hat, ersatzpins sind einige dabei inklusive. Kann die ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen! Schickt Yoshi nicht international?


----------



## Feanor90 (1. Mai 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich bin total begeistert, sehen absolut edel aus, habe 0 Spiel und die pins sind Alu und brechen bei Kontakt ab, was mich schon ein paar mal vorm Abflug gerettet hat, ersatzpins sind einige dabei inklusive. Kann die ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen! Schickt Yoshi nicht international?


Ja über einen nicht näher definitierten Import Agent. Weiterhin ist mir immernoch ein wenig schleierhaft welcher Zoll auf Pedale anfällt.


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Mai 2022)

Meins und g16 von meiner Frau


----------



## qlaus (7. Mai 2022)

Wenn hier nur nicht alles gleich so sacksteil wäre, dann wäre es noch viel schöner als es sowieso schon ist


----------



## Stuntfrosch (8. Mai 2022)

Ratespiel
Wo bin ich gestern rumgepoltert?
Hauptgewinn: ein 🍪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Mai 2022)

Nach längerer Zwangspause heute endlich erste "Gehversuche" mit Argon Secondo. Und auch hier, die neue Bremse einbremsen.


----------



## Jack22001 (15. Mai 2022)

Irgendwo zwischen Wildspitz und Zugerberg im Feb / März

1. Irgendwo im Wald auf dem Trail das Bike mal "geparkt" - natürlich absichtlich. Nicht das da Gerüchte entstehen 
2. & 3. Blick auf die Rigi mit Nebel vom Rossberg/Zugerberg aus. Unter dem Nebel ist das Dorf Arth und der Zuger See


----------



## Tomasek (15. Mai 2022)

Mit G15 im Wald.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. Mai 2022)

Endlich fertig mit ordentlich Reifen und ordentlichen Felgen. Hinten fehlt noch ne blaue Nabe, aber die schwarze fährt auch.


----------



## Lenny911 (16. Mai 2022)

Schnappschuss aus der Hüfte


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Mai 2022)

Trailpark 😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (16. Mai 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Trailpark 😍


Jetzt wo er offiziell eröffnet wurde mal alles Strecken abreiten . Geil das es sowas bei uns jetzt gibt.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Mai 2022)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo er offiziell eröffnet wurde mal alles Strecken abreiten . Geil das es sowas bei uns jetzt gibt.


Auf jeden Fall! Grandiose Trails!!! Gibt ja noch nicht so offizielle 🙈🙈🙈


----------



## Ale_Schmi (19. Mai 2022)

Die Ganze Ecke um die Plessenburg herum hat noch ein paar Kracher parat!
Die offiziellen sind aber auch schon echt gut! Lieblingstrail ist der Jack the Ripper!


----------



## Bacara (19. Mai 2022)

Hab meinem Saturn silberne Laufräder gegönnt, so langsam wird das was mit dem Farbkonzept   
Jetzt nur noch Bremse und Cockpit und andere Bremsscheiben, zum Glück ist ein Rad nie fertig...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Mai 2022)

Feierabendrunde!


----------



## Aarios (20. Mai 2022)

Location nicht erwähnt: mein Heimatrevier: an La Dôle, Jura oberhalb von Nyon.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Mai 2022)

Argon Primo durfte mal wieder raus. Funktioniert immer noch. Auch mit 26".


----------



## Jack22001 (27. Mai 2022)




----------



## Stuntfrosch (5. Juni 2022)

Froschige Grüße aus...


----------



## Lenny911 (5. Juni 2022)

Micro-Nicolai-Treffen mit @xMARTINx , war sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (5. Juni 2022)

Rechts und links muss noch bisschen Busch weg das die Langholzlaster Platz haben ;-) bald wieder !!!


----------



## Lenny911 (5. Juni 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Rechts und links muss noch bisschen Busch weg das die Langholzlaster Platz haben ;-) bald wieder !!!


Wir versuchen es nochmal!


----------



## Stuntfrosch (5. Juni 2022)

Der Unterschied zwischen Hotel und Ferienwohnung. Zählt das noch für "Wild"??🤔


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Juni 2022)

Nee erst ab Zelt ist es wild 🤣


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. Juni 2022)

Nicht ganz...haha! Ich geh nur in hotels bei denen Ich das bike mit aufs Zimmer nehmen darf.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Juni 2022)

....und da ich über meine Wohnungsdekoration bestimme, steht Argon Primo im Schlafzimmer, Argon Secondo im Wohnzimmer und das kleine Schwarze im Flur. Wildnis in der Wohnung und ein schöner Anblick, wenn man morgens die Augen aufschlägt, bzw. mal die Couch bevölkert. Auch wenn die Deko meistens etwas dreckig ist.


----------



## Lenny911 (6. Juni 2022)

Heute der nächste versuch mit @xMARTINx und weniger Buschwerk.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (8. Juni 2022)

Lang und schmutzig 😍


----------



## Tomasek (18. Juni 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (18. Juni 2022)




----------



## Tomasek (18. Juni 2022)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1500674


Das ist welche Rahmengröse?M?


----------



## Fledermausland (18. Juni 2022)

Ja genau saturn 16 in M. Machst tierisch Spaß.


----------



## Tomasek (18. Juni 2022)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Ja genau saturn 16 in M. Machst tierisch Spaß.


Er sieht fantastish.Alle N-Rahmen in Rahmengröse M sind sehr schön.Entschuldigung für mein Deutsch..


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Juni 2022)

Southfork Trail endlich schneefrei!


----------



## Kkangpae (21. Juni 2022)

Zwei scheue Schönheiten erblickt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (21. Juni 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Southfork Trail endlich schneefrei!Anhang anzeigen 1500899


...und Du parkst vor der Southfork Ranch??


----------



## Lenny911 (22. Juni 2022)




----------



## Stuntfrosch (26. Juni 2022)

2x Schwermetall


----------



## Evel Karnievel (26. Juni 2022)

Bisschen abrollen… Bestes bike bisher. Drauf setzen, Spaß haben, fertig.


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Juni 2022)

Sieht nach ner verdammt guten Zeit aus


----------



## Baharott (28. Juni 2022)

G1 in den Dolomiten


----------



## Fledermausland (29. Juni 2022)

Aus Saalbach Saturn 16 und Saturn 14 St🥰


----------



## aibeekey (29. Juni 2022)

Baharott schrieb:


> G1 in den Dolomiten
> Anhang anzeigen 1507776Anhang anzeigen 1507766



Unbedingt 787 und 806 (am besten von ganz oben) fahren. Für solche schnellen Rumpelstrecken sind die G1(6) wie gemacht   
Willy Wonka ist ja verschwendetes Potential


----------



## Baharott (30. Juni 2022)

Die Bear Trail Tour haben wir leider nicht geschafft 🙈 dafür war der Schwarze Trail der als Shuttle Trail von Fei nach Andalo diente mega gut für das G1, verblockt und High Speed, noch nie so einen tollen Trail gefahren

Wobei ich den Hustle and Flow gern gefahren bin, High Speed und richtig tolle Sprünge 😍 die Zeit war leider zu kurz um alles zu probieren 🤷🏻‍♂️ Falls du bei Komoot bist kannst du dir die Tour bei „DieKuhlen“ gern ansehen ✌🏻


----------



## aibeekey (30. Juni 2022)

Baharott schrieb:


> Shuttle Trail von Fei nach Andalo



Das muss dann eh entweder 806 und/oder 787 gewesen sein. 



Baharott schrieb:


> ie Zeit war leider zu kurz um alles zu probieren


In Molveno könnt ich es auch nen ganzen Monat aushalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baharott (30. Juni 2022)

Stimmt eben gesehen das es Teil der bear Tour war, der war echt wunderbar der Trail 😎 
Wir waren jetzt 14 Tage dort, war richtig gut 🇮🇹🤌🏼


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Juli 2022)

Knapp über 20 Grad, Top Tag!












^ kleiner hält ausschau


----------



## Lenny911 (17. Juli 2022)

Es war mal wieder an der Zeit…


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. Juli 2022)

Wetter ist schon richtig gut die letzten Tage!


----------



## Chriz87 (18. Juli 2022)

Was für eine Kulisse!!!


----------



## Chriz87 (19. Juli 2022)

Was ist denn das für ein Berg, Gebirge im Hintergrund?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Juli 2022)

Chriz87 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Berg, Gebirge im Hintergrund?











						Three Sisters (Oregon) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Nebendran ist auch noch der Mt. Bachelor, der nicht mit auf dem Bild ist. Von einigen Aussichtspunkten kann man an einem klaren Tag dort einige sehen. Three sisters, Mt Bachelor, Mt Jefferson, Three Finger Jack und sogar den Mt hood bei Portland.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Juli 2022)

Auch wenn es relativ heiß (29 Grad) in der Stadt war, bin ich hoch ins "Skigebiet" gefahren und hab dort einen schönen Tag gehabt, waren knapp 19 Grad da oben.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (24. Juli 2022)

Immer wieder gut! Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (15. August 2022)

Das letzte mal fuhr ich diesen Trail vor 3 Jahren, hatte vergessen wie geil der ist. Die wildflowers sprießen da oben wie verrückt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. August 2022)

Feierabendrunde.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2022)

Da es noch keine Action ist 😁 Gibt auch eine kleine Änderung an meinem Nico 😜




G.


----------



## shibboleth (24. August 2022)

Hast du ein Leiterklettermodul nachgerüstet? 





Einer der drei "Gipfel" auf der Hausrunde. Neu: hinten kleiner (650B), vorne größer (170). Smashpot traveln ist gar nicht so schwer... die Gabel braucht aber dringend nen großen Service, Termin bei MST steht schon, dann kriegt sie noch ein bisschen Extraliebe


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2022)

shibboleth schrieb:


> Hast du ein Leiterklettermodul nachgerüstet?



Ne, passen die von LV wohl an ein Nicolai 

G.


----------



## Bacara (25. August 2022)

Vor zwei Tagen seit langem mal wieder in Klinovec gewesen. Macht immer wieder Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. August 2022)

Full Metal Heavy Machinery.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (28. August 2022)

Saturn in den Dolomiten


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. August 2022)

Argon in  Sölden, nachdem es wild war.


----------



## Chriz87 (28. August 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Saturn in den Dolomiten



Wo genau? Lieg gerde in toblach im Zelt. 
Aber ohne Rad, zum Wandern. So ne geile Gegend 
Viel spass und sport frei


----------



## Stuntfrosch (28. August 2022)

Chriz87 schrieb:


> Wo genau? Lieg gerde in toblach im Zelt.
> Aber ohne Rad, zum Wandern. So ne geile Gegend
> Viel spass und sport frei


Maurerberghütte


----------



## Lenny911 (3. September 2022)

Leben kann so schön sein .









Allen ein schönes Wochenende. Schaltet mal ab und geht biken. Macht immer wieder glücklich 🙂.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. September 2022)

Heute das G1 genommen, auch wenn es für die längere Tour nicht so flott bergauf geht wie das S14, aber Bergab tun einem schon fast die Mundwinkel weh.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (6. September 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Heute das G1 genommen, auch wenn es für die längere Tour nicht so flott bergauf geht wie das S14, aber Bergab tun einem schon fast die Mundwinkel weh.


Sorry, es gehört nicht wirklich hier hin.
Ich war gerade mit dem Saturn 14 eine Woche in den Dolomiten. Mit richtig Höhenmetern.
Gefühlt wäre ich bei gleicher Bereifung mit dem G1 besser die Berge hoch gekommen.
Evtl auch weil ich in letzter Zeit mehr G1 (und Hello Dave/Stahlhardtail mit G1 Geo) gefahren bin.
Gefühlt trete ich das Sat mehr nach vorne, auch wenn der Sattel max. vorne ist.
Spaß hat es aber natürlich auch gemacht.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. September 2022)

Beim Deisterfreunde Members Race, tatsächlich waren 3 G1 und ein Saturn 16 am Start


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. September 2022)

Waren die 3 G1 schneller als das S16?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (9. September 2022)

Kei





dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Waren die 3 G1 schneller als das S16?


Ne Ahnung 🤣 meist ist das Rad nicht der mimitierwnde Faktor


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. September 2022)

Trinkflasche in the Wild!


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. September 2022)

Nicht zu vergessen: Kettenlappen in the Wild


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. September 2022)

Hammer Aussicht in the wild!


----------



## qlaus (13. September 2022)

SA11 in the wild 😉


----------



## provester (14. September 2022)

G15 in the wild 😉


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. September 2022)

provester schrieb:


> G15 in the wild 😉
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1550603


Wahnsinns Aussicht und schickes Bike! Das Foto hast mit einem Flip-Phone von 2002 gemacht?


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. September 2022)

provester schrieb:


> G15 in the wild 😉
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1550603


Die Gegend kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor....


----------



## FastTrack (14. September 2022)

Bacara schrieb:


> Danke
> Das ist RAL5013 (steht nicht im Standardkatalog, gabs aber auf Nachfrage), ich finde die ändert sich erstaunlich stark je nach Sonneneinstrahlung. Das Bild unten ist im Haus und spiegelt die Farbe noch etwas besser wieder.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1456498


Die Farbe sieht Mega cool aus! Sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (14. September 2022)

Argon GLF 😍


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. September 2022)

Also diese Aussichten hier!


----------



## provester (15. September 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wahnsinns Aussicht und schickes Bike! Das Foto hast mit einem Flip-Phone von 2002 gemacht?


Musst Du draufklicken, dann wird es scharf.. so zumindest bei mir


----------



## Tomasek (30. September 2022)




----------



## reitera (10. Oktober 2022)

Saturn 14 goes Provence


----------



## Lenny911 (16. Oktober 2022)

Der Herbst ist auch ganz schön 🤩


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. November 2022)

auf dem Weg zum Bunkertrail bei der Eröffnung dieses Jahr. Meine Güte war ich danach fertig


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Elflamengo (24. Dezember 2022)

less talk more rock


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Dezember 2022)

Cooler shot!!! Hat was!


----------



## Elflamengo (24. Dezember 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Cooler shot!!! Hat was!


Danke und viel Spaß beim snowy Christmas ride


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. Dezember 2022)

Erste Ausfahrt mit 15er Mutatoren und 175er Kurbel. Gefällt mir persönlich wesentlich besser.


----------



## Tyrolens (30. Dezember 2022)

Ach, was soll ich sagen - für mich lebst du in einer der besten MTB Destinationen überhaupt.
So beneidenswert.


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Dezember 2022)

Hier lässt es sich auch aushalten


----------



## Fledermausland (30. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen, heute gab es die erste Trail Ausfahrt. Ein tolles Trailbike. 😍 VG


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. Dezember 2022)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, heute gab es die erste Trail Ausfahrt. Ein tolles Trailbike. 😍 VG




Schickes Bike - noch besserer Nickname :-D :-D :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

